Ask HN: I use and love Golang. Should I learn python? - ffggvv
======
CyberFonic
Depends on what you program. I find useful Python for exploratory programming,
when testing out things, etc. The REPL allows me to tinker fast. The large
collection of libraries, for me, means that I hardly ever have to start from
nothing. However, for heavy duty production code, I find Golang to be faster,
easier to deploy to multiple nodes.

I don't have experience with either language in creating programs for others
to use. All the programs I write are for in-house users. But I would suspect
that it is easier to distribute Golang programs as long as you are comfortable
with the cross-compilation features which do allow you to create executables
for multiple target platforms.

